# Harz KÖ by DER LOKBAUER



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Finally the first of the famous Harz (HSB) Koes are available.

http://www.der-lokbauer.de/66194.html

They are made in my neighbourhood (in Germany) by Wolfgang Getz, who made himself a very good reputation under the name DER LOKBAUER. 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Harz KÖ by DER LOKBAUER*

Hi Juergen, 

Beautiful! I love those spoked wheels and live chain drive. 

Jack


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure looks nice, but the fact that Marklin/LGB is coming out with their version (which also looks excellent) at a fraction of the price may provide some stiff competition for him on the kof. I suppose there will always be people willing to pay for the extra detail and quality of his products though, similar to Kiss. 
Beautiful workmanship, though, thanks Fritz.

Keith


----------

